# Martini & Rossi Dry Vermouth Argentina



## chantelleknick (May 11, 2010)

Hi there.  I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me with aging this bottle of Vermouth I found.  It's Martini & Rossi Dry Argentine Vermouth, and it's got a state of MN liquor tax stamp that reads 6 cents.  I've done quite a bit of searching around online, but can't seem to find out anything.  I really like the bottle, I think it's great, I'm just terribly curious about how old it might be.  I found an advertisement for sale on ebay that is from 1937 that appears to have the same label, but that one is from Italy, not Argentina, and has an additional label that says Italy.
 This bottle is clear glass, and says 4/5 quart.   Bottled by the Frank L. Wight Distilling Co.  Loreley, MD.  Alcohol by volume is 18%.  Reads Duraglas? 
 Bottom of bottle is domed, and has WP-5472 in raised letters.   I have other pictures, also, that I could email someone, or add an additional couple of posts with more pictures.


----------



## chantelleknick (May 11, 2010)

I'm posting a reply to attach the picture of the bottom of the bottle also.  I do have some other pictures, also.


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2010)

Hello Chantelle,

 Welcome & thanks for bringing this nicely labelled Vermouth. You did a very complete description. The clincher, for me, was that "Duraglas" logo.

 "Duraglas - This was the proprietary name for a process used by the Owens-Illinois Glass Company where the surface of the hot, just produced bottles, were sprayed on the body, shoulder, and neck (not base or the top of the finish) with a stannic chloride vapor that allowed the tin to bond to the outer surface and providing scratch resistance and durability to the bottles.  (Information courtesy of Phil Perry, engineer with that company.)  This process - and the embossed notation of it ( in script) on the base of many Owens-Illinois products - began in 1940 and continued up until at least the mid-1950s, though the process is still in use today without the notation (Toulouse 1971; Miller & Morin 2004; Phil Perry, O-I engineer pers. comm. 2007).  The photo to the right (click to enlarge) is of a 1951 beer bottle with the Duraglas notation in the lower portion of the base embossing.  (See the machine-made bottle dating page Question #11 for more information on the dating of this bottle.)" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With thanks to Bill Lindsey.

 "The Joppa Iron Works eventually closed around 1865 with the death of Edward Patterson. The Loreley Distilling Company eventually purchased the property and distilled whiskey on the site after Prohibition, and eventually sold to the Frank L. Wight Distilling Co. - part of Heublein Inc. The distillery was then purchased by Hiram Walker & Sons of Canada and subsequently shut down when production moved to their Peoria, Illinois facility." From Wiki-Iron Works.

 There's a bit more on Frank L. Wright Distilling @ this place.


----------



## glass man (May 12, 2010)

SURF:I DID NOT SEE  DURAGLASS IN THE PICTURE OF THE BOTTLE HE SHOWED . THE LABLE LOOKS LIKE IT IS FROM THE EARLY 1900S.WOULD LOVE TO SEE A GOOD PICTURE OF WHAT HE THINKS SAYS DURAGLASS.JUST LOOKS LIKE IT HAS SOME FAIR AGE TO IT.EXTRA DRY CAME OUT ON NEW YEARS DAY 1900.JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2010)

Hello Jamie,

 You make an excellent point. I, too, thought the label looked pretty old. I latched onto the Duraglas clue and the Frank L. Wright Co. being post-prohibition ditillers. I cannot see "Duraglas" on the photos that Chantelle included. I'm taking her at her word.

 I do see that there is an New York Importing Firm at the bottom of the label whose name is cropped out of the picture. Perhaps that might offer additional clues. I did find that Martini & Rossi's entry into the Argentine was 1884. "Martini & Rossi began expanding their international reach in the 1880s, adding a number of international sales branches. Among the first of these was an office in Buenos Aires in 1884. This office was followed by the opening of an office in Geneva in 1886, and in Barcelona in 1893.
 By the dawn of the 20th century, Martini & Rossi had not only conquered Italy, but had become a bestseller in such far-flung markets as the United States, Brazil, Argentina, Greece, Portugal, Belgium, Switzerland, Turkey, and Egypt." From. Let's ask Chantelle:

 Hello Chantelle,

 Are you sure about that "Duraglas" logo? Do you think you could include any other photos of the complete label, or firm names or dates that might be identified thereon? We're looking for clues to help date your bottle here.


----------



## chantelleknick (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone.  Thanks for responding.  Sorry I took so long getting back to you.  We moved right after my posting the original message, so this is the first chance I've had to take a look at responses and reply.  I will attach the other pictures that I have.  Yes, I am sure it says Duraglass and will try everything that I can to get a picture of that.  Hard to get a good pic with my camera.  I am including a picture I do have that shows the bottom of the label better, and I am  trying right now to get a decent pic of the duraglas on the bottle.


----------



## chantelleknick (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the best I can do with the lighting I have right now.  I can try to get some better pics later when I have better lighting.  In response to the question about any dates on the label, there aren't any dates anywhere at all.   I did just notice that the cap reads (is raised lettering) CAP MADE IN MEXICO.


----------

